# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما حكم ( عدم كتابة عقد الزواج ) ؟!

## أبوعثمان الكويتي

السؤال :
هل يمكن أن يتم عقد النكاح شفويا أو يجب أن يكون مكتوبا ؟


الجواب:
الحمد لله
كتابة العقود والمعاملات التي تجري بين النّاس هي وسيلة للتوثيق وليست شرطا لصحّة العقد ، وعقد النّكاح ينعقد باللفظ بإيجاب من ولي الزوجة كقوله : زوّجتك ابنتي مثلا ، وقبول من الزوج كقوله : قبلت ونحو ذلك . ولا تُشترط الكتابة ، ولكن إن حصلت فهو أمر طيب للتوثيق والضبط خصوصا في هذا الزمان والله المستعان .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

======================

ذكر الدكتور أحمد بدر الدين حسون مفتي الجمهورية السورية أن
"الأصل في مشروعية عقد الزواج المشافهة بين الطرفين وإشهاد على العقد حيث قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا نكاح إلا بولي وشاهدي عدل" لكن وجوب توثيق عقود الزواج كتابة من باب الوجوب حفاظا على أعراض الناس والحقوق المالية المترتبة على عقد الزواج".

لذلك أفتى حسون بأن "الإقدام على ما يسمى كتاب الشيخ بدون توثيق في المحكمة حرام كونه لا يحفظ حقوق الزوجين وليس لديه السلطة التنفيذية عند النزاع بين الطرفين".

والقاعدة الفقهية تقول "يحق لولي الأمر أن يقيد المباح وجوبا أو تحريما, فالحاكم له أن ينقل المباح إلى ساحة الوجوب أو ساحة التحريم تبعا للظروف المحيطة والبيئة الاجتماعية كما هو الحال في مسألة عقد الزواج خارج المحكمة وفي قضية العقد المشروع في الزواج جاء التقيد بأن توثيقه في المحكمة سدا لذريعة الفساد وقطعا للاستهتار في أداء الحقوق". 

======================

والسؤال هو :
نظرا لفساد الزمان ووقوع كثير من الناس في المشاكل واحتمال ضياع حقوق الزوجة والأولاد وسدا للذريعة
هل يقال بــوجوب كتابة عقد الزواج ؟!
وهل يصح أن يقال بأن الزواج بدون توثيق كتابي صحيح مع الإثم ؟!

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

الحق بأن التوثيق للعقد في أيامنا هذا ، ياخذ حكم الوجوب ، لضعف القلوب ، ولأن رجلا قد يدعى زواجه من امراة أو العكس ، وهكذا.
إلا أنه يوجد حالة أحب عرضها : القانو المصري للأسف قد رفع سن زواج الفتاة إلى 18 سنة ، وفي مصر وخاصة الأرياف منها البنات يتزوجن أقل من هذا السن ، إلا انه وفقا للقانون لا يجوز العقد وتوثيقه لهن.
ففي مثل هذه الحال - لظلم مثل هذا القانون -: نقول يجوز الزواج بدون توثيق ، مع أخذ اولياء المرأة من الأوراق على الزوج ما يضمن حق الفتاة ، وهذا حدث كثيرا ورأيته.
ثم بعد ان تصل الفتاة إلى السن الذي فرضه هذا القانون الظالم ، يتم العقد والتوثيق .

----------

